# Tavernier T17 for sa!e



## Mcook9266 (Dec 24, 2019)

soldFor sale at Gulf Coast Marine in Flour Bluff (Corpus Christi) $23900. Pretty loaded. Pics on their website.


----------



## Sparkerdawg (Jan 3, 2021)

Is this available?


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

I just looked at it on their website, really low hours. Google search gulf coast marine


----------



## Mcook9266 (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes it is still available just needs an anchor. Had a deal working all day and finance fell through.


----------



## Mcook9266 (Dec 24, 2019)

2020 everything. Lenco tabs, atlas jack, power steer, Minn kota 48" 55lb iPilot tm, Braille 21lb starting battery, Mighty Max 55ah house/tm batt, New add a battery switch with si-acr, j box, have extra hubs and trailer parts


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Did you get their asking price down a little?


----------



## Mcook9266 (Dec 24, 2019)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Did you get their asking price down a little?


Some wiggle room, but not much. This price is fair for how much time and money it cost to get a new one shipped to TX


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Cool thanks. Yeah, fair for the market.


----------

